# Just Asking???



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


Some have jobs, since they arrived in Spain when things were easier. Once you pay into the Spanish system you are entitled to healthcare and many are pensionable age, so they receive pensions and they are entitled to healthcare.

Jo xxx


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Hi Jo*

Thanks for your prompt reply. It's just that we used to live in Cyprus and now it's turning somewhat bloody cold here in Scotland, we were contemplating returning to living abroad next year. We have friends over in Fuengirola and we would be looking at luging in Benalmadena with the option of renting our friends bar, therefore being registered self employed and paying the monthly (over inflated) costs of this privilege but are still a tad unsure. We would have private healthcare, and as for living expenses as there is just the two of us, as long as we had enough to cover the usual S/e payments, healthcare payments, rent, electric, water, food then that would do us. We are not extravigent people just enjoyed the lifestyle living in the sun......We know we would never become millionaires but as long as we kept our head above water would be fine. We would be keeping our house here in Scotland and all our posessions? Mmmmm not sure!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


There are lots of factors to consider when answering your question 


Some came with no preparation 
Some did not need to work 
Some are retirees 
Some have jobs

Some had private health cover 
Some speak Spanish 
Some did not like it here

Basically there are a hundred and one reasons why people leave and stay


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Megsmum. It is true that people have many different reasons for both coming and going. As my reply hinted towards.....we are thinking of returning to a life in the sun and with previous years spent in both Tenerife and Cyprus, I guess we just miss the lifestyle it can offer. I forgot to add in my reply to Jo that we do speak Spanish also. Mmmmmm more thinking time needed I think, but thank you for replying. X


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

webby20 said:


> + we would be looking at luging in Benalmadena with the option of renting our friends bar, therefore being registered self employed and paying the monthly (over inflated) costs of this privilege but are still a tad unsure. We would have private healthcare,


If you were registered self employed and paying the autonomo social security contributions then you wouldn't need private healthcare, because your SS payments would entitle you to Spanish state healthcare cover.

I guess all the doom and gloom stories are because we all know people who have come badly unstuck. I posted a story on the forum recently about a couple who bought a house near mine less than 2 years ago, in their mid 50s, came over initially with the intention of finding jobs and were convinced they could do so because as is often said they would turn their hands to anything. A few months later, when no work had transpired, they bought a (very) small bar in our nearest seaside resort in spite of many acquaintances they had made since arriving telling them it was a bad idea. To cut a long story short they have now been forced to give up the bar through lack of trade and their house is now up for sale for less than they paid for it (not counting the 10% tax and legal costs they would have paid on top of the original purchase price). 

We warn of these things because we don't want to see other people getting themselves into the same difficulties. In my own case I bought a house here 4 years before I was able to move over permanently. I would have loved to be able to move sooner, but was determined not to do it until we had enough money to be able to support ourselves without needing to look for work until our pensions kicked in. Having seen the struggles other people I've known here (almost all of whom had to go back to the UK after the crisis hit as what work they had had dried up altogether) I'm not sorry I did it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We came 13 years ago when things were easier, & we also had an income from outside Spain, even then.

Over the years I did a bit of teaching & then when my husband died 5 years ago I had to very quickly build it into a business which woud support me & two teens. Spain was already deep in 'crisis' then, but I had already gained a good reputation so was lucky in a way. It might not have worked if I was trying totally from scratch - & we would have had to return to the UK penniless - there really isn't any government support here.

As said already, if you work & are paying SS contributions then healthcare is essentially free, apart from prescriptions, so you wouldn't need private healthcare, & there would eventually be a pension.

There are jobs, especially if you speak fluent Spanish & English. But with unemployment so much higher than in the UK competition is obviously much greater.

I know many who have left. Of the foreigners we met in the first year we were here, NONE are still in Spain. Most have left with much less money than they came with. None have left with more.

Those with successfull businesses stay. Most of those with pensions stay. Some who stay have jobs in Iceland or do villa cleaning. Many of those had 'serious' careers in their home country.

One key seems to be making an effort to speak some Spanish, or at least try. Of those I know who have left, very few did.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Reasons for going back.

Two of my neighbours are going back to the UK with their houses already on the market. Both are going back for old age related health reasons because they think care in the UK is better than in spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


Logically speaking very few people would take the trouble to write a doom and gloom post for the sake of it. Why would they, what sense does it have?
So therefore I'd say that many posts reflect realities that we live.
I work here and my work involves going to different companies, between 6 and 8 a week (the same ones every week that may change slightly from one year to the next so I see what's going on first hand.
Spain is *still *fighting its way out of the crisis that began in 2008, no matter what the stats and politicians say it's not over yet. In 2008 many, many experts said that this was the worse recession ever to hit Spain and that it would take 10 years to get over it. Well, it looks like they were right!
Spain is making progress, but is that really progress compared with other european countries? Are conditions and salaries competitive? That's something only you can weigh up taking into account "the lifestyle" that is often quoted. The lifestyle isn't better if you're stuck inside an office from 8:00 - 20:00 every day as many (not all) of my clients are.
I came here a long time ago and like xabiachica was already established when the crisis struck. Also I have a husband who also earns (a low salary, but 2 lows make a liviable one!) My life is here and will continue to be and happily so, but I don't know if I'd be looking to emigrate to Spain long term if I was doing it again.

Working, bringing up kids and retiring here are completely different things and that needs to be thought about.
Brexit also needs to be on the thinking list


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

webby20 said:


> Thanks Megsmum. It is true that people have many different reasons for both coming and going. As my reply hinted towards.....we are thinking of returning to a life in the sun and with previous years spent in both Tenerife and Cyprus, I guess we just miss the lifestyle it can offer. I forgot to add in my reply to Jo that we do speak Spanish also. Mmmmmm more thinking time needed I think, but thank you for replying. X


If you speak Spanish and English then you probably can find work as long as you are flexible about where you live. In fact, the further you move from other expats the more your native English skills will be valued, and the better your chances of finding work. I sense most of the problems occur when native English speakers willing to try their hands at anything move to areas with thousands of other native English speakers willing to try their hands at anything.

Another option is to try to set yourself up as a remote worker in the UK, and then move to Spain, taking the job with you. Or, if it's only the UK winters that bother you, just work in Spain during the winter and stay officially resident in the UK.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


Life certainly isn't "doom & gloom" nor a constant struggle as far as I'm concerned! I live in Benidorm and think life is just fine  But.........I don't need to work and as I'm retired I'm looked after health wise. It's true that there is no jobs, as such, here but expats are notorious for being flexible in their work and routine and that's often the reason that brits wanting to come here to "live the dream" think they can get jobs easily as handyman, hairdresser, bar workers etc etc. When they are told that getting that type of job is virtually impossible then we are accused of being doom mongers. 

Expats already living here will do almost any type of work to earn a living and word is spread amongst bars etc when someone is looking for work.

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Expats already living here will do almost any type of work to earn a living and word is spread amongst bars etc when someone is looking for work.
> 
> Steve


They will indeed - because they have to. I've seen enough people working in bars for €5 an hour or less, running round like the proverbial blue ···ed flies cleaning holiday villas in 40C temperatures, etc., taking on jobs which their employer then refuses to pay them for, or tries to pay them less than agreed, either with no contract at all so no entitlement to health care and not building up any pension entitlement, or a contract for a minimum number of hours which bears no relation to the number of hours they actually work, so that if they lose the job their entitlement to unemployment benefit is minimal, and so on ad infinitum, to think no, that's not for me. I just cannot see the attraction of wanting to leave full time, reasonably paid jobs (or if in a low paid job, with access to tax credits, child benefits, etc) in the UK to put myself in such a precarious situation in Spain, no matter how much better the weather might be.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> They will indeed - because they have to. I've seen enough people working in bars for €5 an hour or less, running round like the proverbial blue ···ed flies cleaning holiday villas in 40C temperatures, etc., taking on jobs which their employer then refuses to pay them for, or tries to pay them less than agreed, either with no contract at all so no entitlement to health care and not building up any pension entitlement, or a contract for a minimum number of hours which bears no relation to the number of hours they actually work, so that if they lose the job their entitlement to unemployment benefit is minimal, and so on ad infinitum, to think no, that's not for me. I just cannot see the attraction of wanting to leave full time, reasonably paid jobs (or if in a low paid job, with access to tax credits, child benefits, etc) in the UK to put myself in such a precarious situation in Spain, no matter how much better the weather might be.


I'd go even further and say that even if you do get a "proper" job in Spain, the chances are that you´ll still start off earning quite a lot less than in the UK, and working longer hours. It took me about 5 years to get to the point where I felt I was earning a reasonable wage, compared to what I could earn in the UK. And during those 5 years I did wonder what the point in it all was.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Not much fun working a bar 15 hours a day, seven days a week in the hope you'll earn enough to cover your outgoings.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Of course, you could do what a number have done in the past (and still are) - set yourself up as a plumber, builder, carpenter, electrician and do work for those Brits who won't use a properly qualified Spanish tradesperson because they don't speak Spanish. It doesn't matter if you don't do a good job as long as it looks all right when you present the bill and get paid. You may have to move around a bit so that your reputation doesn't get around too much and there is always a good supply of other gullible Brits to rip-off.

Think I am being facetious? We are trying to sort out the problems of a lady who has been screwed by a father and son team (unqualified, of course) who installed a central heating system that works for maybe one or two days and then packs up. It doesn't even heat the water for baths and showers. Her house has been uninhabitable now for several weeks because it is flooded.- not by rain but from a source within the house!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never understood what 'living the dream' actually means but if it involves cleaning villas or pools or working in a bar all hours God sends for 5 euros an hour, that's not a dream, it's a nightmare.

Until we retired and were sure we had sufficient funds to live as we had been used to in the UK and could cope with falls in sterling, rises in taxes and prices generally only then did we move abroad. ....Until then we stayed home in the UK and enjoyed holidays.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I've never understood what 'living the dream' actually means but if it involves cleaning villas or pools or working in a bar all hours God sends for 5 euros an hour, that's not a dream, it's a nightmare.
> 
> Until we retired and were sure we had sufficient funds to live as we had been used to in the UK and could cope with falls in sterling, rises in taxes and prices generally only then did we move abroad. ....Until then we stayed home in the UK and enjoyed holidays.


I fully agree. We waited and worked extra in the UK until I could fully afford, with savings and extra pension schemes, to 'live our dream' and that's just what we are doing :tea:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. I have read over the years posts about life being full of doom and gloom, and that you can't get a job over in the likes of Benidorm etc, no nhs health care and no unemployment benefit and the fact life is a constant struggle and that lots of people have come and gone over the years having tried this that and the next thing and tried to live the dream, but just wanted to know, if that is 100% true, why is there still so many ex pats still resident over their? Just curious to read everyone's answer. I look forward to any replies.


If you need to get a job to survive, then yes life can be tough. Despite a slight upturn in the economy recently there are still four million Spaniards looking for work. They include qualified professionals who are taking the casual jobs in bars etc just to survive. But surely anyone coming here on the offchance hoping to find unskilled work would already know there is no unemployment benefit etc?

I came here because I wanted to retire early and live in a beautiful place, and I couldn't afford to do that in England because of the price of property. I could find paid work teaching English but thankfully I don't have to (I do it voluntarily). As for living the dream, it's better to make the best of what you've got than to chase rainbows.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> As for living the dream, it's better to make the best of what you've got than to chase rainbows.


I could not agree more.
I've been content wherever I've lived. Life is what you make it....although having no money worries makes life a lot easier...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Not much fun working a bar 15 hours a day, seven days a week in the hope you'll earn enough to cover your outgoings.


We always used to laugh at "those" programmes when a family of five say 

" we want to run a bar/cafe/B&B because we've want to spend more time together "


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, even though I agree with practically everything that has been said it is beginning to sound like the veritable doom and gloom thread.
There obviously are people who come to Spain, set up a business and "make a go of it". They usually have to work very hard as getting licenses is quite a complicated business and opening hours here are very long compared to the UK. It seems that quite a few do not achieve that idillic life style of going to the beach every afternoon. Some do however.
Then there are others like Chopera who find a job in a company. It's not all plain sailing though. You need Spanish to really get anywhere (real Spanish, not get - a - cup - of - coffee Spanish)and most likely you'll be taking a drop in salary and working conditions. You do get more holidays though.
People who want to come here to live and work have to be realistic about their possibilities and also about their needs and wants.


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for their replies and comments which are duly noted. Nothing like filling me with positivity.....lol

Totally agree with amongst others Pesky Wesky, that some folk do arrive blinkered and thinking it's an easy life sitting in the sun and on the beach every weekend.

However, we are not arriving blind as have lived in Tenerife while we had 3 kids in toe......as well as Cyprus which was a total rip off of a time, working for 3 months with no wages for a crook!! And I dare say it, similar crooks no doubt operate out of Spain also.

We are very fluent in both written and spoken Spanish and appreciate the longer hours that need to be worked to earn a lot less than back here in Blighty by some people, and we don't have any kids with us this time round. That said the bar in question which has been operating for over 18 years and is only being offered to us by our friends who are wanting to retire and take things slower but dont want to sell it, only opened between 8am - 4pm and is along the same lines as we are both looking for and experienced in and that is its more an English tea shop/snack bar/cafe/cake shop with a small bar. 

We will arrive with sufficient funds to last a year without the need to earn a wage incase the business wasn't a success for us and safe in the knowledge that we have our house back here and a separate account with additional funds in just for that reason.

Again we sincerely appreciate everyone's contribution to this thread and wish each and every one of you continued happiness in Spain and hopefully may even see one or two if you next year in our wee cafe/bar.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just an example of a real life job...
I go into one office block at 8:00 and again in the evening leaving at 19:00. The same guy (South American) is always at the door, so he does at least 11 hours a day, but more likely 12 (I'm guessing 7:30 - 19:30) if not more...


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Do any of you remember the good old days when the lure of a new life, sunshine and happiness beckoned from the shores of Australia ? Have we not gradually substituted Spain for Australia but we still haven't figured out that sunshine isn't everything.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Do any of you remember the good old days when the lure of a new life, sunshine and happiness beckoned from the shores of Australia ? Have we not gradually substituted Spain for Australia but we still haven't figured out that sunshine isn't everything.


Yes, I do remember that


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Do any of you remember the good old days when the lure of a new life, sunshine and happiness beckoned from the shores of Australia ? Have we not gradually substituted Spain for Australia but we still haven't figured out that sunshine isn't everything.


Yes I also remember that, and my parents thought about going, but I think the brainwashing and the "lure' was that you could effectively start a new life for £10 :nod:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

webby20 said:


> as well as Cyprus which was a total rip off of a time, working for 3 months with no wages for a crook!! And I dare say it, similar crooks no doubt operate out of Spain also.
> 
> That said the bar in question which has been operating for over 18 years and is only being offered to us by our friends who are wanting to retire and take things slower but dont want to sell it, only opened between 8am - 4pm and is along the same lines as we are both looking for and experienced in and that is its more an English tea shop/snack bar/cafe/cake shop with a small bar.
> 
> .


Yes they certainly do, you obviously experienced for yourself one of the pitfalls I mentioned earlier.

I do know of a similar establishment which has been operating successfully in Almuñecar on the Costa Tropical for about 15 years now, run by a British couple and their adult daughter who has grown up and been educated here and is now married to a Spaniard. Like the one you are interested in, they are not open in the evenings so don't have to work the extremely long hours for possibly low returns that many do. So I understand that it can be done successfully, and you won't be investing your life savings in it and selliing up in the UK, plus you have the advantage of speaking Spanish. So I wish you luck! Having a realistic and sensible plan is more than half the battle.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Do any of you remember the good old days when the lure of a new life, sunshine and happiness beckoned from the shores of Australia ? Have we not gradually substituted Spain for Australia but we still haven't figured out that sunshine isn't everything.


Australia, Canada, NZ all held (and still do for many) the lure of a 'nicer life' but perhaps distance is an issue for many...they are all a long way from blighty. Spain on the other hand is a couple of cheap hours flying from the UK. I've said here in the past that we wish our children would ****** off to Canada or NZ...maybe one day they will and if that day comes we will pack up and follow them. I lost some good nurses to Canada/NZ/Australia over the years and most have stayed. They all had needed skills in an English speaking country so once the leap of a few thousand miles happened they fitted in pretty easily and are living a good life. Skype/whatsapp makes life way more easy for those wanting to keep in touch with family and friends back in the UK.

The OP is looking at running a business open for 56 hours a week, methinks its time to sit down with a calculator/spreadsheet and do some serious maths...the money does not add up to the 'dream'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Logically speaking very few people would take the trouble to write a doom and gloom post for the sake of it. Why would they, what sense does it have?
> So therefore I'd say that many posts reflect realities that we live.
> I work here and my work involves going to different companies, between 6 and 8 a week (the same ones every week that may change slightly from one year to the next so I see what's going on first hand.
> Spain is *still *fighting its way out of the crisis that began in 2008, no matter what the stats and politicians say it's not over yet. In 2008 many, many experts said that this was the worse recession ever to hit Spain and that it would take 10 years to get over it. Well, it looks like they were right!
> ...


This is the kind of thing I was referring to when I said 


> Spain is *still *fighting its way out of the crisis that began in 2008, no matter what the stats and politicians say it's not over yet. In 2008 many, many experts said that this was the worse recession ever to hit Spain and that it would take 10 years to get over it. Well, it looks like they were right!





> “In Spain, despite the prolonged period of strong job creation, stimulated by the 2012 labor reform, persistently high levels of long-term unemployment, falling real wages and persisting labor market segmentation translated into a sharp fall of labor incomes, especially at the bottom,” reads the report, which was released on Thursday.
> _*Spain also has the highest rate of poor workers after Turkey and Chile.*_


The bottom end of the market is where many European immigrants see their opportunity to come to Spain cleaning, waitressing, gardening...



> “Higher-income households benefited more from the recovery than those with middle and lower incomes,” states the study. “The fruits of the economic recovery have not been evenly shared.”


Once again the governing body has made sure that it looks after its own - the richer getting richer.
Wealth redistribution: Income inequality up in Spain despite recent economic growth | In English | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Australia, Canada, NZ all held (and still do for many) the lure of a 'nicer life' but perhaps distance is an issue for many...they are all a long way from blighty. Spain on the other hand is a couple of cheap hours flying from the UK. I've said here in the past that we wish our children would ****** off to Canada or NZ...maybe one day they will and if that day comes we will pack up and follow them. I lost some good nurses to Canada/NZ/Australia over the years and most have stayed. They all had needed skills in an English speaking country so once the leap of a few thousand miles happened they fitted in pretty easily and are living a good life. Skype/whatsapp makes life way more easy for those wanting to keep in touch with family and friends back in the UK.
> 
> The OP is looking at running a business open for 56 hours a week,* methinks its time to sit down with a calculator/spreadsheet and do some serious maths..*.the money does not add up to the 'dream'


See post #22 where the OP says this:

That said *the bar in question which has been operating for over 18 years* and is only being offered to us by our* friends who are wanting to retire* and take things slower but dont want to sell it, only opened between 8am - 4pm and is along the same lines as *we are both looking for and experienced in* and that is its more an English tea shop/snack bar/cafe/cake shop with a small bar. 

And this:

*We will arrive with sufficient funds to last a year without the need to earn a wage* incase the business wasn't a success for us and safe in the knowledge that we have *our house back here* and a* separate account with additional funds* in just for that reason.
*
Methinks the OP has already done his sums.*


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Australia, Canada, NZ all held (and still do for many) the lure of a 'nicer life' but perhaps distance is an issue for many...they are all a long way from blighty. Spain on the other hand is a couple of cheap hours flying from the UK. I've said here in the past that we wish our children would ****** off to Canada or NZ...maybe one day they will and if that day comes we will pack up and follow them. I lost some good nurses to Canada/NZ/Australia over the years and most have stayed. They all had needed skills in an English speaking country so once the leap of a few thousand miles happened they fitted in pretty easily and are living a good life. Skype/whatsapp makes life way more easy for those wanting to keep in touch with family and friends back in the UK.
> 
> The OP is looking at running a business open for 56 hours a week, methinks its time to sit down with a calculator/spreadsheet and do some serious maths...the money does not add up to the 'dream'


Not sure about Canada, but properties in Australia and NZ are pretty pricey compared with Spain, as is the cost of living - and as you say, they're a long way away (a VERY long way). They are countries you migrate to in order to work, not to retire. And, of course, *you need a visa*.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Not sure about Canada, but properties in Australia and NZ are pretty pricey compared with Spain, as is the cost of living - and as you say, they're a long way away (a VERY long way). They are countries you migrate to in order to work, not to retire. And, of course, *you need a visa*.


The Australian lady I have been helping out with a few things whilst she is here setting up her NIE, bank account, etc. prior to coming back here to retire once she has received her non lucrative visa just cannot believe how cheap everything is here compared to Australia. Her money will go so much further in retirement.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> The Australian lady I have been helping out with a few things whilst she is here setting up her NIE, bank account, etc. prior to coming back here to retire once she has received her non lucrative visa just cannot believe how cheap everything is here compared to Australia. Her money will go so much further in retirement.


She will probably be better off than most early retired or retired at OAP age Brits - as long as the Aussie economy and exchange rates hold. IMO the big danger for Brits retiring to Spain, especially those taking early retirement, is that they could well be doing so without sufficient funds - lured by the cheaper cost of living and housing which could all change drastically over coming years (even without having regard to Brexit). Not the case for the OP, of course, but for retires it's potentially just too appealing and possibly too good to be true, because things inevitably change. And when you take that into account, plus Brexit, it could impact the OP. Oh well, nothing is certain in life and we all therefore inevitably take certain risks (and, of course, even staying put is a risk).

At least the OP speaks Spanish - and that could be a real plus going forward 

(It's worth noting that your friend had a highly skilled and very responsible position in Australia. She must have invested significant effort, including study, to get there.)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EverHopeful said:


> Not sure about Canada, but properties in Australia and NZ are pretty pricey compared with Spain, as is the cost of living - and as you say, they're a long way away (a VERY long way). They are countries you migrate to in order to work, not to retire. And, of course, *you need a visa*.


I have close family in Canada and about fifteen years ago bought a property in Almonte in the very rural Ottawa Valley, an hours drive from Ottawa, with the intention of retiring there.
It was a lovely property, converted woollen mill, in grounds fronting the river with a 60 foot waterfall.
We gave up on the idea of living there because although property is cheap compared to Western Europe, it is as you say a long haul back to the UK, there are no reciprocal health arrangements or pension increases for retired folk as -currently - in the EU, your stay is for ninety days unless you get residence which is not that easy, the climate is extreme and we found after long stays that we were bored as we really weren't that into outdoor and sporty pursuits.
Canada is very choosy about who it admits as residents. A lot of people don't realise just how choosy. It decides on the basis of what professions or skills are at that point in time in short supply.
We sold our property in Almonte shortly before leaving the UK in 2005.


----------

